# Quick piano reduction in Sib4



## sbkp (Apr 26, 2007)

Hiya. Does anyone know if it's possible in Sibelius 4 to have it collapse a full orchestral score into two staves (sort of like a poor man's piano reduction)? I'd like to be able to visualize what I'm doing in two staves instead of 20 (or whatever). I'm lame like that...

Thanks,
Stefan


----------



## sbkp (Apr 26, 2007)

Hey, well, if I would read the documentation, I'd find the "Arrange" function.

Never mind


----------



## synergy543 (Apr 26, 2007)

Did you find the Arrange helpful? I didn't. It seems too generate too cluttered a reduction for my purposes. I think a bit of "intelligence" is required to make most reductions useful. Its possible I didn't do it correctly (I recall there were many options to select from) so I'm curious to know what your results were.


----------



## sbkp (Apr 26, 2007)

Yeah, it's kind of wonky. But it's maybe going to be helpful enough for my needs. I'll have to try some more tweaks on it.


----------



## Daryl (Apr 29, 2007)

sbkp @ Fri Apr 27 said:


> Yeah, it's kind of wonky. But it's maybe going to be helpful enough for my needs. I'll have to try some more tweaks on it.


I've never found it to be an end all feature. However it works very well when you use it as a guide. What I do is condense families of instruments, and then use copy and paste onto a separate piano staff. It obviously takes longer, but it also makes things much easier. You can also "Arrange" those stems into another piano score if you like.

D


----------



## sbkp (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks for the tip, Daryl. A "guide" is exactly what I'm after.

The one snag I've seen so far is that it doesn't handle multiple voices per staff (but at least it's honest about that ). Any recommendations there?

Best,
Stefan


----------



## Daryl (Apr 29, 2007)

sbkp @ Sun Apr 29 said:


> Thanks for the tip, Daryl. A "guide" is exactly what I'm after.
> 
> The one snag I've seen so far is that it doesn't handle multiple voices per staff (but at least it's honest about that ). Any recommendations there?
> 
> ...


The only advice is to select the notes that you want and change voice manually. Of course if you do the implosion manually, you can put existing material in one voice and copy and paste the new stuff into the other one.

D


----------

